# Poudriere fails on 10.0-CURRENT



## wunki (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi,

I'm successfully using Poudriere to build packages for my 9.1 FreeBSD systems. Today however I tried to build packages for 10.0-CURRENT with the following commands:

`# poudriere jail -c -j 10_0-amd64-desktop -v 10.0-CURRENT -a amd64`
`# poudriere bulk -c -f /root/10_0-amd64-desktop-packages -j 10_0-amd64-desktop`

But every[ ]time I try to do that I get the following error:

```
====>> Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats
====>> [01] Starting build of ports-mgmt/pkg
====>> [01] Finished build of ports-mgmt/pkg: Failed: patch
====>> [01] Skipping build of graphics/ImageMagick: Dependent port ports-mgmt/pkg failed
```
I'm doing this on a 9.1 machine with updated ports (portsnap) and poudriere-devel. Can someone point me out what I'm doing wrong when trying to build 10.0-CURRENT packages?

Thanks!


----------



## fonz (Jul 10, 2013)

You probably already know this, but just in case: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469#HEAD.


----------

